# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  αγκαθια????

## nikoslarisa

γεια σας.θα μπορουσα να ανεβασω 2 φοτο με 2 ειδι αγκαθιου μαλλον να μου πει καποιος αν ξερει τι ειναι ακριβως για να δεινω στα πουλια μου???  ::   ::

----------


## jk21

σαφως νικο και μπορεις.αν μπορεις ομως (αν ειναι φωτο απο το διαδικτυο ) ανεφερε και το λατινικο ονομα (το ξενο τελος παντων) που ισως γραφουν οι φωτο .υποθετω απο το ξενο διαδικτυο τις βρηκες.ή εσυ τις εβγαλες τις φωτο;

----------


## nikoslarisa

δημητρη εγω τις εβγαλα τις φοτο στο οικοπεδο μου....θα ανεβασω να δειτε να μου πειτε  ::   ::

----------


## nikoslarisa

αυτο ειναι το ενα

----------


## nikoslarisa

το αλλο αγκαθι

----------


## jk21

νικο τα ειδη των thistles (αγκαθιων)ειναι πολλα και δεν ανηκουν απαραιτητα στην ιδια κατηγορια με το milkthisle-silibum marianum-αγκαθι μαριας το οποιο εχει την σιλυμαρινη που κανει καλο στο συκωτι .
http://www.pharmacynews.com.au/artic...er/489021.aspx


τα συγκεκριμενα στις φωτο ειναι το δευτερο μαλλον το 

 Onopordum acanthium 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onopordum_acanthium




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


ή το Carlina corbymosa, cozymbosa

http://www.dwdekamhnes.gr/fita/files/gaidouragkatho.htm

στο ελληνικο λινκ   για το garlina αναφερεται χρηση του ως φαρμακο για το συκωτι αλλα μαλλον το εχουν μπερδεψει με το αγκαθι μαριας στο οποιο απο κατω δεν γραφουν τιποτα

στο onopordum δεν αναφερεται κατι σημαντικο


το αλλο στην πρωτη φωτο το εχω δει καπου αλλα δεν το βρισκω αυτη τη στιγμη.οπως και να χει ειναι φυτα που τα ιθαγενη και ειδικα οι καρδερινες τρωνε τους σπορους ,οχι απαραιτητα για καποια ιατρικη χρηση οπως εχει το αγκαθι μαριας αλλα γιατι και αυτα ειναι μερος της ποικιλιας τους για συμπληρωση των ανγκων τους σε θρεπτικα συστατικα

----------


## jk21

τελικα ΝΙΚΟΛΑ με σιγουρια αυτη τη φορα σου λεω οτι στην πρωτη σου φωτο εχεις τι ειδος ΠΥΚΝΟΜΟ (Picnomon acarna  )





ενω το δευτερο ειναι σιγουρα το ΟΝΟΠΟΡΔΟ  (ONOPORDUM ) και δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με την καρλινα που ειχα δωσει σαν δευτερη πιθανοτητα .και τα δυο ειναι στο διαιτολογιο των καρδερινων στη φυση

----------

